

Ask HN: Where to find artwork for landing page? - Jcasc

Hey all,<p>Throwing up a landing page for something I've been working on. I'm wondering where all of you normally go for images &#38; artwork to use on a landing page? Something like Shutterstock?<p>Suggestions appreciated, thanks!
======
tjr
I've often found something suitable at iStockPhoto.com

If you have some budget for it, you might also consider having something
custom done. I'm really fond of Duane Bibby's illustrations, for example (he
did the illustrations for _The TeXBook_ , _The Little Schemer_ , etc.), and
I've worked with him before.

------
pmtarantino
morguefile.com has pro photos for free

